# Mathews SQ2 adjustments



## the blue ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you know if you can turn a Mathews SQ2 28inch draw 60lb bow into 30 inch draw length? Do the sell the modules or are there any tricks. thanks


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Find a 30 inch cam.


----------



## the blue ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

where is the best place to look for a cam like that?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

In the classifieds here. Your looking for an SL2AR (for a righty). Click on classifieds, then accessories, and you'll see the section for cams, limbs, etc. You can also put an add in the WTB section. Ebay is another. Call a few mathews dealers too.


----------



## the blue ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you saying that cams are specific for a right and left handed bow, bc actually It's a left handed bow. I am sorry for all the questions I am a newbie.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yup, sub an L for that R. SL2AL then. It's an SL2 cam, A for 30", L for left hand.


----------



## the blue ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

awesome thanks for all the help


----------



## the blue ghost (Nov 23, 2010)

sill cant locate them. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A mathews dealer. It won't be cheap though. Rough guesstimate of $80 for a new cam.


----------

